# First Trip



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

We went on our first trip in the new setup the last week of March. We went to Texas and the gulf of mexico... it seemed a good idea to get away from the cold and head to warm. We left one day before a winter storm hit Colorado with temps in the low 20's and 8" of snow! Nice timing. The cold front caught up to us in San Antonio which was perfect timing. It was 91 there the day before we got there and 70 while we were there. The down side is when we got to Matagorda Bay on the gulf it was unusually cold in the 60's. Not really beach weather but that was the highlight of the trip. We were backed up to the Colorado river about 20 feet away and a walk across a parking lot got us to a beach on the gulf. The kids had fun finding seashells, starfish and a fish head(?). I wish we could have stayed there longer but we had to get back.

I think the thing I learned most was that was WAY too far to go in 10 days. The rest of this years trips are going to be short hauls and long stays. I also now have a long to do list for the trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a great outing!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip! We also have found that staying closer works for our family, although we do take
at least one long trip per year. I think it has to do with the age of the kids as well.

I have this vision that I will be taking longer trips when the kids are gone. We will see.


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

We're currently in NM but "from" CO. We went to Arches NP in Utah a few weeks ago over Spring Break....amazing and warm temps!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Good to see that you are enjoying your 312. For some reason, our kids spring break is very late this year. Depending on the weather, our first trip of the year might be just a week away


----------

